# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  GHRP-6 guidense (help)

## lukey10

hey all ! So ive got my first vial of rp6 , 20ml. how should i do my doses? also where do i inject? I have heard that it makes u lose body fat.. is this true? or just a mith. 
Is there any point using clen while on this or does it defeat the purpose of using ghrp-6 in the first place.? 

Thanks lukey :Wink:

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

Let's start with dosage. You want to dose 100mcg as this is the saturation dose. If you go over 100mcg the extra benefit is minimal. In otherwords, 200mcg isn't twice as good as 100mcg, it is only about 20% better. But you have spent twice as much, and the more you dose the hungier you will get. And the hunger can be really really bad! Don't eat for 2-3 (3 is best) hours before dosing, and 30 minutes after dosing. 

Ideally, you want to stack GHRP-6 with Mod GRF (1-29). This is sometimes sold as CJ-1295 w/o DAC; however, anyone who sells it this way doesn't know what they are doing. There is no such thing in the chemical library as CJC-1295 w/o DAC. There is Mod GRF (1-29). They sell it as CJC-1295 w/o DAC because it is more marketable. Never ever take CJC-1295 w/ DAC. So you want to take 100mcg of GHRP-6 and 100mcg Mod GRF at the same time. 

You inject subq or IM. Doesn't matter. Use a slinpin. Subq is easier, but some people get a bump 12-24 hours later that itches. I usually get that from Mod GRF but not GHRP. 

So you heard it makes you lose body fat. This is a big reason people use GH and GHRP. But the truth is dieting makes you lose more body fat. If you want to use GHRP to lose body fat, it will help. But it only helps and you have to use it properly, and it won't make a big difference. GHRP forces your body to move fat into the blood stream. But if you don't burn the calories while the fatty acids are circulating, then the fatty acids redeposit into your fat cells. So using GHRP to lose fat it is critical that you do two things: 1) dose when you are fasted and your blood sugar is at a low point; 2) do aerobics to burn off the fat 30-60 minutes after dosing the GHRP. Basically, this means dosing first thing in the AM, no food before or after, then go do your aerobics 30+ mins later. After you finish aerobics, try to avoid carbs and fats for 2 hours. Take a no carb, no fat protein drink (<= 2 g carbs and <= 2 g fats) right after workout if you want. Eat nothing else for 2 hours. And if you losing fat, remember you are on a diet! Don't pig out or you are wasting your time with GHRP for fat loss.

Just taking GHRP is not going to do much for losing fat unless you use it as a tool properly. And that means you still have to do aerobics and mange what you eat. Have I said this enough times so that it has sunk into your head?

I don't know about Clen usage.

I've answered your questions as best I can. Now for some answers to questions you didn't ask. First, GHRP-6 is not the best if you are doing diets. It stiumlates hunger. GHRP-2 or Ipamorelin is better. They act the same as GHRP-6 w/o the hunger issue. Some people still get hungry after GHRP-2 but not as hungry. I haven't heard of anyone getting hungry from Ipamorelin; however, some people get lethargic from Ipamorelin. I said it above, even though you didn't ask about it, but I have to say this again: Stack GHRP with Mod GRF (1-29) for best results. They amplify each other and you get a greater GH release. 100mcg of each produces the same GH in the body as if you took 3+ IU of synthetic GH. 3 IU is the low end expectation. Many people see the 5+ IU range response.

----------


## skiny

i only use GHRP-6 for the hunger take a shot and boom i need to eat so it helps me to get my extra meals in wile builking i love it if i dont use GHRP-6 i cant eat as much

----------


## lukey10

WOW! GotNoBlueMilk " , what a response! far more then what i was expecting. thanks alot for the info. So all in all what i gathered from that is , while dieting GHRP-6 if great for gaing lean muscle ? At a much faster rate then trying without the GH? correct..? but as you said using it combined with cjc-1295 will bring better results , i shall do so. "skiny"your saying to use it while bulking... hmm. i guess it will just be trial and error.. thanks again guys

----------


## Hondarocks

Great post Milk

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

> WOW! GotNoBlueMilk " , what a response! far more then what i was expecting. thanks alot for the info. So all in all what i gathered from that is , *while dieting GHRP-6 if great for gaing lean muscle* ? At a much faster rate then trying without the GH? correct..? but as you said using it combined with cjc-1295 will bring better results , i shall do so. "skiny"your saying to use it while bulking... hmm. i guess it will just be trial and error.. thanks again guys


Your first post was on fat loss. So I discussed the best way to use GHRP for fat loss. Using GHRP for muscle gain is a slightly different approach. Below are the different times you can dose GHRP and the targeted result:

1. Before bedtime. This is the best time to dose GHRP no matter what your goals are. The body does most of its repair and growth at night while sleeping. Having higher GH levels at night brings about the most benefits. If you inject once a day, this is the time to do it unless you are ONLY going for fat loss and for whatever reason you can only do one shot a day.
2. 30-60 mins before your fasted aerobic workout. This is the best time for fat loss.
3. Right after (within 30 mins max) your strength training session. This is for muscle growth properties of GH.

And of course you can combine these. GHRP is cheap compared to synthetic GH. Injecting 2 or 3 times a day is not that much money. But keep in mind if you over do what your body can tollerate you will get sides, just like injecting a ton of GH. So if you get carpel tunnel, joint paint, etc. back off. Stop and start seems to be the best approach to getting rid of the sides. If you get bad carpel tunnel, stop GHRP until it goes away. Start GHRP again. Often you can build up the fequency of your injections with this approach.

So for fat loss I would do pre-bed and before fasted aerobic workout. If you are trying to gain muscle too, and your body tolerates it, do three times a day. I'm 52 and only workout once a day, 5 days a week, in the late afternoon. So on weight days I do a GHRP after the lifting session, and if it's an aerobic day I skip lunch that day (just do low carb and low fat protein) and do my GHRP before my workout. I dose pre-bed 7 days a week. GHRP is not like synthetic GH; it does not shutdown your body's GH secretion. So you can do it every day. I know people who have done it 7 days a week for several years. When they travel overseas on vacation, they will not do any GHRP then because of the hassel of transporting and keeping it cold. While on vacation they have no issues with a lack of GH in their body because their body still keeps on releasing GH. In fact, studies have shown that GHRH (Mod GRF, etc.) actually "trains" the pituitary to release more GH. That effect lasts up to 2 weeks after discontinuing the GHRH.

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

> Great post Milk


I owe you an apology from before in your other post. I saw your general and vague question, a million answers went through my head and I just couldn't put it all down.

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

> WOW! GotNoBlueMilk " , what a response! far more then what i was expecting. thanks alot for the info. So all in all what i gathered from that is , while dieting GHRP-6 if great for gaing lean muscle ? At a much faster rate then trying without the GH? correct..? but as you said using it combined with* cjc-1295* will bring better results , i shall do so. "skiny"your saying to use it while bulking... hmm. i guess it will just be trial and error.. thanks again guys


Never ever use CJC-1295 with DAC. If you buy a GHRH by that name, make sure it is w/o DAC. Mod GRF (1-29) is CJC-1295 w/o DAC, almost. But the research chemical sites don't know the difference, or if they do they don't know wich they actaully have.

----------


## lukey10

your posts are just amazing.. above and beyond expectations! So the only thing i struggle with is , if i was to inject 3 times per day , it would be morning after gym and before bed. Morning will be about 5am , then after gym 6-8pm , then before bed i would say 2 hours after eating. But would after training be a waste of time if i am going to do it before bed ? also where is "sub Q" for injecting? Thanks a millions champion~!

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

Ah, you raise a valid point, and one I neglected to mention. This is the problem with answering questions that require a ton of information.

When you do multiple GHRP doses a day, you need to space them out sufficiently 3 hours apart at minimum. This usually works out anyway because remember you want to not eat a minimum of 2 hours prior to the shot and 30 minutes after the shot. Since 3 hours is better, we are ultimately looking at one shot every 3.5 hours max. 

With your workout schedule, a post workout shot would not be as well as going with the pre-bed shot. Regardless, you should start with once a day, work up to 2 a day, then consider a 3rd daily dose if you can work it into your schedule. Just two a day will be of great benefit. 

If you inject subq do it whereever. Stomach fat is easy to reach. Thighs work out well too. Move to different areas every shot. I do stomach and thighs. But I don't do subq consistently because I get a little irritation swelling about 12 hours later. And it itches! I just take my slinpin and push it into the muscle. It will be in the muscle shallow, but good enough. For stomach I just crunch to feel where the thickest part of a stomach muscle band is, relax and inject where the thick part is. Thighs are pretty obvious. Hit a muscle. No need to asparate. Just jam and gently inject fluid.

If you tolerate the subq well, just stick with that since it is easier. FYI, the irritation swelling for me seems to be tied to estradiol levels. When mine are lower I get irritated more. When E2 is in the good zone I have little or no reaction.

----------


## trix1000

> I owe you an apology from before in your other post. I saw your general and vague question, a million answers went through my head and I just couldn't put it all down.


Good thing you did put all that in one post , now I don't have to bother you when I have a question on the subject thxs

----------


## noserider

Ipa + g2 in the morning
Ipa + g6 pre bed

3 x day is supposed to be best but I stick to twice.

I like to run peps 2 different ways.
1. am shot 20 minutes before gh shot then cardio on an empty stomach.
2. When I'm not using gh. Peps alone feel a lot like low dose gh.

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

> Ipa + g2 in the morning
> Ipa + g6 pre bed
> 
> 3 x day is supposed to be best but I stick to twice.
> 
> I like to run peps 2 different ways.
> 1. am shot 20 minutes before gh shot then cardio on an empty stomach.
> 2. When I'm not using gh. Peps alone feel a lot like low dose gh.


You are running just GHRP (Ipa is a 3rd generation GHRP, GHRp-2 is 2nd generation). This is low level GH stiumlation, so naturally it is going to feel like low dose GH. Add Mod GRF (1-29) with your GHRP dose and you will get a much bigger GH release. You alway should stack these unless it is just too much of a GH pulse for your body. 

100mcg of GHRP-2 along with 100 mcg of Mod GRF (1-29) is the equivalent of roughly 3 IUs of of synthetic GH. Of course, you didn't say what your low dose GH is, so maybe 3 IUs is low for you.

To this day I only do 60mcg GRF and 60 mcg GHRP-2. Any more and the sides from too high of GH get out of hand. Minor carpel tunnel is one thing, not being able to lift becaue of wrist pain is another thing entirely. Of course, you have to be using top quality peptides too. Some sites sell junk, just like some sites sell junk GH.

----------


## noserider

> You are running just GHRP (Ipa is a 3rd generation GHRP, GHRp-2 is 2nd generation). This is low level GH stiumlation, so naturally it is going to feel like low dose GH. Add Mod GRF (1-29) with your GHRP dose and you will get a much bigger GH release. You alway should stack these unless it is just too much of a GH pulse for your body. 
> 
> 100mcg of GHRP-2 along with 100 mcg of Mod GRF (1-29) is the equivalent of roughly 3 IUs of of synthetic GH. Of course, you didn't say what your low dose GH is, so maybe 3 IUs is low for you.
> 
> To this day I only do 60mcg GRF and 60 mcg GHRP-2. Any more and the sides from too high of GH get out of hand. Minor carpel tunnel is one thing, not being able to lift becaue of wrist pain is another thing entirely. Of course, you have to be using top quality peptides too. Some sites sell junk, just like some sites sell junk GH.


Haha, I wrote it wrong. What I meant to write was modgrf + g2 and modgrf + g6. That was what I ran last year after reading DatBtrue thread and joining his board. This year I switched to modgrf + Ipa. I dropped the g2 and g6.
The g2 was great in the morning but not so much pre bed. G6 also had its use but the hunger pains I can do without. Not to mention it makes you want to take a dump.
Ipa seems to produce a nice kick when combined with modgrf without cortisol increase or any negative sides that I noticed.
Like you said, quality with peptides is EVERYTHING! I thought the fist run with peps from some random site was pretty good. Then I tried the more expensive research grade from Dats board. Huge difference.

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

> Haha, I wrote it wrong. What I meant to write was modgrf + g2 and modgrf + g6. That was what I ran last year after reading DatBtrue thread and joining his board. This year I switched to modgrf + Ipa. I dropped the g2 and g6.
> The g2 was great in the morning but not so much pre bed. *G6 also had its use but the hunger pains I can do without. Not to mention it makes you want to take a dump.*
> Ipa seems to produce a nice kick when combined with modgrf without cortisol increase or any negative sides that I noticed.
> Like you said, quality with peptides is EVERYTHING! I thought the fist run with peps from some random site was pretty good. Then I tried the more expensive research grade from Dats board. Huge difference.


LOL, GHRP-2 makes me do this too when I dose 100mcg. And yes, I still get hunger pangs from GHRP-2.

I use Ipa also. I'm slowly trying to shift back to it, from GHRP-2. My initial reaction to Ipa was a got major lethargy. I was doing 100mcg GRF + 100 mcg Ipa and just couldn't pry my eyes open in the morning. Then, with this issue, I decided to add a 2nd AM dose of the stuff. Man I couldn't keep awake! So I dropped Ipa. I later realized I had switched to the good peptides at the same time I switched to Ipa. It was just too much in the beginning. Especially that quality GRF I was using with the Ipa.

Now 60 mcg GRF + 60 mcg Ipa pre-bed seems good. But I am still doing it EOD and using GHRP-2 on the other days instead of Ipa. Trying to move over to Ipa slowly so I don't risk shifing my sleep state to comatose. I really like waking up and am wide awake, which is how I am with GHRP-2.

----------


## noserider

> LOL, GHRP-2 makes me do this too when I dose 100mcg. And yes, I still get hunger pangs from GHRP-2.
> 
> I use Ipa also. I'm slowly trying to shift back to it, from GHRP-2. My initial reaction to Ipa was a got major lethargy. I was doing 100mcg GRF + 100 mcg Ipa and just couldn't pry my eyes open in the morning. Then, with this issue, I decided to add a 2nd AM dose of the stuff. Man I couldn't keep awake! So I dropped Ipa. I later realized I had switched to the good peptides at the same time I switched to Ipa. It was just too much in the beginning. Especially that quality GRF I was using with the Ipa.
> 
> Now 60 mcg GRF + 60 mcg Ipa pre-bed seems good. But I am still doing it EOD and using GHRP-2 on the other days instead of Ipa. Trying to move over to Ipa slowly so I don't risk shifing my sleep state to comatose. I really like waking up and am wide awake, which is how I am with GHRP-2.


What's interesting is that with the quality peps, you really have to measure your dose carefully. Saturation dose with the average peps wasn't all that, but when switching to the research grade I had to lower to 60mcgs of each. Initially I really didn't think that there was going to be that much of a difference.

I've met some people who claim peps are weak or just more BB supps that don't really work, lol. 
People that don't take the time to educate themselves with peps are quick to right it off as just another fad.
Peps will always be part of my anti aging lifestyle. Wether I use it in the morning before gh or during my time off of gh. I believe it keeps my igf receptors fresh while also signaling my body to producing it's own gh pulses.
I don't see myself ever using one without the other.

----------


## Hondarocks

> Never ever use CJC-1295 with DAC. If you buy a GHRH by that name, make sure it is w/o DAC. Mod GRF (1-29) is CJC-1295 w/o DAC, almost. But the research chemical sites don't know the difference, or if they do they don't know wich they actaully have.


What is DAC, and can you tell me which products to get from ar-r .co m. I am taking 3iu's of GH ED but want to get the results of taking 8-10 a day by adding the GHRP-2 and 6 and then Mod GRF. Basically set me up a stack with dosages..thanks :Smilie: 

Also what is IPA and can someone PM where were to get it online.

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

> What is DAC, and can you tell me which products to get from ar-r .co m. I am taking 3iu's of GH ED but want to get the results of taking 8-10 a day by adding the GHRP-2 and 6 and then Mod GRF. Basically set me up a stack with dosages..thanks
> 
> Also what is IPA and can someone PM where were to get it online.


If you stack them at the same time, you want to do the peptides first, then 30 minutes later do GH. This way you get your pulse, then add more synthetic GH on top of the natural pulse.

If you are going to use peptides during different time periods, then just treat them indepently, as if you are only taking one.

DAC is bad. Don't take it! Take Mod GRF (1-29) or CJC-1295 w/o DAC.

I would look elsewhere for peptides, based on prices.

----------


## Hondarocks

What is the difference between CJC-1295 and GHRP-6?

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

> What is the difference between CJC-1295 and GHRP-6?


CJC-1295 and Mod GRF (1-29) are growth hormone release hormones (GHRH). The problem with them is they only stimulate GH release IF somatostin is NOT present. If somatostin is present it does nothing. You have no way of knowing if you are in a peak or trough of somatostin levels.

GHRP is a growth hormone release peptide. These create the GH release by stopping somatostin release. So the GHRH (CJC and GRF) are what actually give you the big GH release, but you need GHRP to block the somatostin. If you only use GHRP you will get GH release, but you get so much more when combined with a GHRH.

----------


## Hondarocks

Can you tell me which ones to actually get off ar-r .co?

----------


## Hondarocks

ok i got the petides.

In the Mod GRF-1 2mg I added 1ml of bac water
in the GHPR-2 5mg I added 2.5ml of bac

To make them equal and pull 100mcg each to pin, my needles are 1cc 31g, needle How many unites do i need to pull out on each of them for 100mcg's?

----------


## PK-V

GHRH6 is useless for weight loss

Learn the facts!

----------


## Hondarocks

Going to be using both GHRP 6 and Sythetic GH

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

Anything GH at 3 IUs a day does GHRP with Mod GRF will accomplish the same. If you only look at Ghrenlin, you aren't looking at the facts or don't know the facts. Ghrenlin also is only good for weight gain if you use it as an appetite stimulant and feed. And this requires higher doses. Many, including myself, feel very little hunger from 100 mcg of GHRP-6. And I never eat afterwards. 

Not sure where you got ghrenlin encourages lipogenesis from, but your facts seem to be wrong. It actually stimulates fatty acids to enter the blood stream from fat cells. 

The only thing that causes fat loss is burning more calories while having reduced glycogen levels and higher fatty acid blood levels as the reserve being used. Have to look at all the facts!

----------


## PK-V

> Anything GH at 3 IUs a day does GHRP with Mod GRF will accomplish the same. If you only look at Ghrenlin, you aren't looking at the facts or don't know the facts. Ghrenlin also is only good for weight gain if you use it as an appetite stimulant and feed. And this requires higher doses. Many, including myself, feel very little hunger from 100 mcg of GHRP-6. And I never eat afterwards. 
> 
> Not sure where you got ghrenlin encourages lipogenesis from, but your facts seem to be wrong. It actually stimulates fatty acids to enter the blood stream from fat cells. 
> 
> The only thing that causes fat loss is burning more calories while having reduced glycogen levels and higher fatty acid blood levels as the reserve being used. Have to look at all the facts!



But your forgetting that GHRH6 signals the pituitary to secrete growth hormone only through increasing ghrelin production
There are better alternatives for someone trying to lose weight than playing around with a useless low dose of GHRH6
GHRH6 would be perfect for the ecto having a hard time to gain weight but not for those trying to lose weight



Also here's your facts


We demonstrate here that central ghrelin increased food intake and independently 
regulated adipocyte metabolism. In white adipocytes it favored glucose and 
triglyceride (TG) uptake, increased lipogenesis, and inhibited lipid oxidation.

http://www.jci.org/articles/view/25811

In liver, ghrelin induced a lipogenic and glucogenic pattern of gene expression and increased triglyceride content while reducing activated (phosphorylated) stimulator of fatty acid oxidation

http://ajpendo.physiology.org/content/288/1/E228.full

----------


## Hondarocks

Started the peptides last night, already slept like a baby the first night, something GH has yet to accomplish for me, but who needs it for that anyway when I got this stuff. Credit goes to Imola and GotNoBlueMilk for helping me along the way in making the right purchases showing me what to do!! Thank you so much. I think this is my cure to sleeping better and growing.
+100 rep to you both!

----------


## M302_Imola

> Anything GH at 3 IUs a day does GHRP with Mod GRF will accomplish the same. If you only look at Ghrenlin, you aren't looking at the facts or don't know the facts. Ghrenlin also is only good for weight gain if you use it as an appetite stimulant and feed. And this requires higher doses. Many, including myself, feel very little hunger from 100 mcg of GHRP-6. And I never eat afterwards. 
> 
> Not sure where you got ghrenlin encourages lipogenesis from, but your facts seem to be wrong. It actually stimulates fatty acids to enter the blood stream from fat cells. 
> 
> The only thing that causes fat loss is burning more calories while having reduced glycogen levels and higher fatty acid blood levels as the reserve being used. Have to look at all the facts!


Great post! I'm with you on this. 100mcg of GHRP/GHRH first thing in the morning followed by fasted state cardio will release fatty acids in which fat will be burnt. Fasting another 2-3 hours post fasted state cardio will further release even more fatty acids. I believe that the combination of GHRP/GHRH can be more effective at buring fat than synthetic GH. Yes GHRP-6 can cause hunger pains in some, but that doesn't mean it doesn't do a great job of burning fat if you can hold of those hunger pains and expend some energy post injection. Over the summer I would pin GHRP/GHRH and then do fasted state cardio 30 mins after my injection and I lost a good amount of fat in the short 2 month period I experimented with this. If muscle wastage is a concern then some BCAA's after your injection should help.




> Started the peptides last night, already slept like a baby the first night, something GH has yet to accomplish for me, but who needs it for that anyway when I got this stuff. Credit goes to Imola and GotNoBlueMilk for helping me along the way in making the right purchases showing me what to do!! Thank you so much. I think this is my cure to sleeping better and growing.
> +100 rep to you both!


No prob bro, nothing fun about sleeping like shit. Nothing wears at your body faster than shitty sleep!

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

It's funny, the sleep thing and peptides. When I started taking them I would wake up after 4-5 hours. I would be completely rested, feel great, and not be able to get back to sleep. So there I would be, 2 am and nowhere to go. 

After a few weeks this decreased and I started sleeping through the night. But I still feel very rested and sleep like a log all night. Before starting the peptides, it was a light sleep and I woke up often during the night.

----------


## Hondarocks

> It's funny, the sleep thing and peptides. When I started taking them I would wake up after 4-5 hours. I would be completely rested, feel great, and not be able to get back to sleep. So there I would be, 2 am and nowhere to go. 
> 
> After a few weeks this decreased and I started sleeping through the night. But I still feel very rested and sleep like a log all night. Before starting the peptides, it was a light sleep and I woke up often during the night.


Ditto on that brother!!

----------


## benny23

Sorry to jump in on the thread guys but i have a question for GotNoBlueMilk and have no idea how to send a PM lol. Basically like lukey10 im new to the ghrp-6 and just got a 10ml vial, my main aim is to try get lean mass gains but if its possible to use for fat loss at the same time that would be great to! so im 5'11'', 190lbs, around %10bf i try fit in 7 meals at around 7am,10am,12:30,3,5:30,9pm with a post w/o shake at around 7:30pm i do cardio around 4pm and weights sesh at 6:30pm (i work from 7:30am-3pm obviously cant inject whilst at work haha, and usually get up at 6:30am and in bed around 10:30pm) so basically if you could let me know your thoughts on dosages and usage times that would suit me that would be greatly appreciated as you seem to be the go to man for rp-6 info. the guy who i have got it of takes 1 shot a day of 300mcg before bed and recommended i try something similar but going of your previous posts on here it seams to much to dose in 1 shot.

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

There is a hundred ways to gain LBM. A million ways to gain fat! GH, GHRP, AAS, various chemicals are all tools. In the end, you have to eat right and workout right. 10% bf is lean. So I bet your real issue is more about eating to gain than anything else. You need to learn to eat to pack on some weight. Doing that while staying lean is a very tough unless you have some good experience and knowledge of your body. 

Anyway, if you wish to pursue peptides for this, 100 mcg of GHRP and 100mcg of Mod GRF (1-29) twice a day. Once before bed, once after resistance training. Start wiht 50 mcg of each once a day. Do that for two weeks and see how things go. Slowly work up to 100 mcg of each twice a day. The carpel tunnel can be really annoying.

----------


## M302_Imola

> It's funny, the sleep thing and peptides. When I started taking them I would wake up after 4-5 hours. I would be completely rested, feel great, and not be able to get back to sleep. So there I would be, 2 am and nowhere to go. 
> 
> After a few weeks this decreased and I started sleeping through the night. But I still feel very rested and sleep like a log all night. Before starting the peptides, it was a light sleep and I woke up often during the night.


Same here! Actually last night I only got 4 hrs. of sleep (I know, shame on me) but woke up feeling rested since I pinned 100mcg of Ipamorelin and 100mcg CJC-1295 no DAC. Out of the GHRP's, I feel like I sleep the best on Ipamorelin although this is only a marginal difference over GHRP-2.

----------


## Hondarocks

> Same here! Actually last night I only got 4 hrs. of sleep (I know, same on me) but woke up feeling rested since I pinned 100mcg of Ipamorelin and 100mcg CJC-1295 no DAC. Out of the GHRP's, I feel like I sleep the best on Ipamorelin although this is only a marginal difference over GHRP-2.


I think my next go about I will try the Ipa.

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

Ipa made me very lethargic. Coffee couldn't even overcome it. And it was a mental issue too because I would feel a mental fog from it. Some people get this from Ipa. It's a shame I'm one of them because Ipa never gave me any hunger pangs at all. GHRP-2 and GHRP-6 do. Less with GHRP-2, but I still get it and sometimes end up watching the clock for the 30 mins to pass.

To make matters worse, I have 3 vials of very high grade Ipa in my freezer that I will probably never be able to use.

----------


## benny23

Awesome thanks for the info, i'm not to sure at this stage if i can get my hands on any Mod GRF (1-29) to stack together so is this going to make much difference? and just another quick question, you said for muscle gains to take straight after workout (7:30pm for me) would i do this before or after my post workout shake? and then again just before bed (10:30ish) so i usaully have my last meal around 9 so then if i take a shot an hour or so later that should be fine? thanks again for the help, really appreciate it!

----------


## M302_Imola

> Ipa made me very lethargic. Coffee couldn't even overcome it. And it was a mental issue too because I would feel a mental fog from it. Some people get this from Ipa. It's a shame I'm one of them because Ipa never gave me any hunger pangs at all. GHRP-2 and GHRP-6 do. Less with GHRP-2, but I still get it and sometimes end up watching the clock for the 30 mins to pass.
> 
> To make matters worse, I have 3 vials of very high grade Ipa in my freezer that I will probably never be able to use.


That sucks that Ipa effects you that way...I have talked to many who report the same as you. I guess I'm one of the lucky ones. Much like anything else peptides effect different people differently...you kinda got to experiment as I'm sure you are well aware.

----------


## Rx7joker

> ok i got the petides.
> 
> In the Mod GRF-1 2mg I added 1ml of bac water
> in the GHPR-2 5mg I added 2.5ml of bac
> 
> To make them equal and pull 100mcg each to pin, my needles are 1cc 31g, needle How many unites do i need to pull out on each of them for 100mcg's?


I'm about to start too... Was wondering the same Question how much would I have to pull back on an insulin dart to get 100mcg ?

----------


## Hondarocks

Ok so you pull 1cc of bac water and put it in the CJC and 2.5cc of bac and put it in the GHRP-2.
Then you draw out 5iu's per vial and it that will be equal to 100mcg's of both.

----------


## Rx7joker

Thanks I've been searching for this for a whillelol...how you feeling it so far? Pumps? Appetite?

----------


## annonymous1

Hi , my names Chris I am new to this site, i have purchased 25mgs of ghrp6 , id like some help on needle and syringe sizes, i was given a few boxes of unused syringes and needles but unsure if they are the right ones for this. the syringe is 3cc/ml and the needles are 21g 1 1/4" . and another thing... will sodium chloride be ok to mix with the hormone to inject. I appreicate any feedback .

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

We are talking about dosing 0.05 cc at a time, so no 3cc syringes are not ok. 21g needles if fine if you like unecessary pain.

You want insluin pins because these waste the least amount of peptide. If you have a syringe with a removable needle, you will leave behind about 1/2 a dose in the syringe. Go with 31 g 1/2" insulin needles, also call slin pins. You want either 1/2 ml or 1/3 syringes. If you get 1 ml syringes, the ticks are not fine enough. They can be used, but spend less on smaller and get better accuracy.

NaCl is not ok. Use Bacterostatic water for longer storage.

----------


## Testostack

> 1. Before bedtime. This is the best time to dose GHRP no matter what your goals are. The body does most of its repair and growth at night while sleeping. Having higher GH levels at night brings about the most benefits. If you inject once a day, this is the time to do it unless you are ONLY going for fat loss and for whatever reason you can only do one shot a day.
> 2. 30-60 mins before your fasted aerobic workout . This is the best time for fat loss.
> 3. Right after (within 30 mins max) your strength training session. This is for muscle growth properties of GH.


This makes perfect sense but I got a tricky one for you.

Let's say I wake up at 7am, take right on my ghrp6 and have to take another one during the day, go train around 7pm, get back home around 8:30....
When should I take my 2nd shot, my 3rd being pre bed as you mentioned just above?

----------


## M302_Imola

> This makes perfect sense but I got a tricky one for you.
> 
> Let's say I wake up at 7am, take right on my ghrp6 and have to take another one during the day, go train around 7pm, get back home around 8:30....
> When should I take my 2nd shot, my 3rd being pre bed as you mentioned just above?


What time do you go to bed? If that's you in your avy, nice back bro!

----------

